# Water/Meth Injection on a 24v Turbo



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

After doing some research and finally having my car up and running again, I'm planning on installing the snow performance stg 2 kit on my car this winter. 
I've done some searching and I can't seem to find any 24v turbo dyno sheets that have a water/meth injection system. Is anyone running the snow performance kit? 
Any recommendations for the install?

Here's what the car looks like now. I'm also planning to either polish, powercoat, or paint the valve cover along with redoing and finishing all the intercooler piping.
















(I know the valve cover is dirty but these were the only pics i had








)

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Water/Meth Injection on a 24v Turbo (mjille)*

you def cant go wrong with water/meth my only suggestion would be to scrap what appears to be eip tuning/software and switch to the c2 stuff


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Water/Meth Injection on a 24v Turbo (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_you def cant go wrong with water/meth my only suggestion would be to scrap what appears to be eip tuning/software and switch to the c2 stuff

Already did, I'm actually running the unitronic 630cc file and its the best thing ive done to the car to date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Water/Meth Injection on a 24v Turbo (mjille)*

Let me know how it goes, as I am planning to do both water meth and nitrous once I get my car up and running


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Water/Meth Injection on a 24v Turbo (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Let me know how it goes, as I am planning to do both water meth and nitrous once I get my car up and running

let me know as well. i'm trying to decide which route to go with water/meth.


----------

